# What color is this dove?



## cmdelfabro (Aug 19, 2008)

What color is this dove?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what breed of dove is that?


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*This is a Pheasant pigeon or a Suabian*

Pheasant pigeons are also called Starlings and are part of the German Toy group of pigeons. Suabians are another of this group and this bird could also be a Suabian. They can also be peak crested, which at least used to be more common among the Pheasant pigeons.

The color itself is a bit complicated. I asked the question here myself as I am curious what all makes a bird look like this. It seems to be a mystery.

I can tell you that they at least have Toy Stencil factor but beyond that I don't really know whether they are some type of dark blue or indigo or just exactly what they are. They are beautiful birds. 

Bill


----------



## cmdelfabro (Aug 19, 2008)

The race is Danish Swabia, but the question is which genes produce this color? 
This colour also belongs to the race vol catalan


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

This is a Danish Suabian. I imported them from Denmark. They are T-pattern check; Toy Stencil (which is a combination of things); many are also carrying frill stencil. There is also a whole mess of other things in there. As for the bird itself, it's a nice bird with about the only minor show flaw I see being the marking doesn't come down far enough on the head to near the beak; and there is white in the tail (a major show fault)- -- unless what's showing is the outer edge of the outer tail feather (the albescent strip), in which case it's normal and wanted. . However, I don't know how old the bird is. These birds tend to get lighter on each molt. this particular specimen is a very very nice bird.

Oh, one thing. There is no "white" on the bird. If you pluck any one of the "white" feathers, you'll see that it's actually a dark feather and the Toy Stencil has graded the top to white. They are stunning birds and a joy to breed. You ought to see them in the air too - I would fly mine as well and they were great looking up there.

Frank


----------

